# Gi cocktail coding



## TPLind (Jun 7, 2011)

Can anyone tell  how to code for a GI cocktail using oral medication mix of Donnatal, lidocaine and viscus? I was thinking J8499 , but this is not covered by Medicare.


----------



## halebill (Jun 10, 2011)

I researched this same issue a couple years ago. There is no code to represent this tasty treat. We just factor it in with the cost of doing business.

Bill Hale, CPC


----------



## mjb5019 (Jul 7, 2011)

*GI cocktail*

Pretty much- oral medications administered in an office setting aren't codable.  I can't think of an instance where it is.


----------

